# Schlitterbahn



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got back from our trip to Schlitterbahn in New Braunfels, Texas. What a cool place! Weather was about 100 degrees but water was a cool 72! So refreshing!

The DW and me and two grandkids and everyone else in Texas spent the last two days there. Lines were sometimes over an hour to get on the rides. You were so hot and tired from waiting, they sure felt good! But we had fun. Especially the grandkids. _That's_ why we went anyway!

Glad to be back, but wish we dindt' have to leave. Had to come home to make some more money....LOL....so we could take more trips.

Some pictures here. http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/msd.../Schlitterbahn/ Sorry, they came out kind of blurry. But you get the idea.

Also took the family to Gruene, the little town where they filmed part of John Travolta's Michael, the angel. The dance hall scene was shot in the Gruene Hall. Picure included.

Ever get a chance to go, GO! To Schlitterbahn and to Gruene.

Mark


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Just got back from our trip to Schlitterbahn in New Braunfels, Texas. What a cool place! Weather was about 100 degrees but water was a cool 72! So refreshing!
> 
> The DW and me and two grandkids and everyone else in Texas spent the last two days there. Lines were sometimes over an hour to get on the rides. You were so hot and tired from waiting, they sure felt good! But we had fun. Especially the grandkids. _That's_ why we went anyway!
> 
> ...


Looks cool, glad you had a good time.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

AWESOME!!!

Thanks for sharing!

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you were able to escape the heat...


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, looks like a great place, glad you had fun.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

My goodness, the water lookes so cool and inviting.







It will be another 100 degrees here in KC, and I can only imagine how HOT you guys were standing in line.







I can see why when getting on the rides were worth it.

Thanks for sharing the pictures.

*HEIDI*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> My goodness, the water lookes so cool and inviting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whew...got up to about 85 here today. Wow...need to turn on the AC now for sure.


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Mark,

Glad you had a good time. We're headed there on Friday with a bunch of friends. Not sure why I've never been before. The kids can't wait. We should have a summer ralley there next yr.

Keith


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Keith,

Make sure you get there EARLY so you can park in Schlitterbahn East, the new parking lot. You can then catch the tram to the West, the older park, when you're ready to change parks.

Be prepared for long lines but the water feels so good it makes up for the lines.

Have fun.

Mark


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Mark, 
I figured out how to make sure you get short lines at Schlitterbahn. Go on a Friday when there is suppose to be a tropical storm in the area!

We got lucky. We had a spur of the moment trip with 4 families to New Braunsfels. I drove in the worst weather I've ever pulled the trailer through from Junction to San Antonio on Thursday. Lots of closed roads including 46 (Boerne to New Bransfels), and more water running in the creeks than I've seen in a long time. Once we headed north on 45 it quit raining. We got to the campsite (KL ranch camp?) and set up about 10 PM. At midnight a tree fell across River Road taking out the power to the camp site. It got a little warm in the trailer that night, but they got the power back on about 5:45 AM.

Friday they were predicting another 2 inches. We got up and went to Schlitterbahn. We went to the older park and spent most the day at the kids area with the 2 and 5 yr old. My wife and I took turns going with our older son on the bigger rides. Everyone had a great time. I don't think we stood in any line more that 5-10 minutes, and it only rained for 15-20 minutes. No lightning so we kept swimming. I look forward to going back to getting to the other park.

Saturday we hung out at the river and had just as much fun.

For such a bleak weather forcast it couldn't have been much better when it needed to be.

We'll see you in Fredericksburg.

Keith


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to hear y'all had such a good time. Especially considering the weather!

See you in about a month.

Mark


----------

